# Incoming TTS



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

Ordered it in October 21 and collecting next Friday, dealer just sent me some photos, is looking good  I first bought a Mk1 225 back in 2001 had a few mk1's, my last one being the Quattro Sport 240, 12 years ago. I seem to remember I paid around 27k back in 2001 for my TT, which in 22 years is probably about the same as a TTS nowadays in relative terms, no Turbo Blue back then tho!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

congrats!!


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Very nice 👍


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ordered my TTS Vorsprung 12th October 2021, picked it up 1st March. Could have picked it January, but waited for the 22 reg


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

congrats to you too!


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

Pardon my ignorance but do all TTS now have the fixed rear spoiler ?


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Juicetin said:


> Pardon my ignorance but do all TTS now have the fixed rear spoiler ?


The fixed rear spoiler is part of the Black Edition package.

The standard TTS still has the retractable spoiler.

Alan W


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

lovely cars, that red is awesome, not a fan of the spoiler tho

i always smile at people with their spoiler up


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

very nice colour.. congrats


----------

